
It’s OK Not to Use a Smartphone - skbohra123
http://www.wsj.com/articles/its-ok-not-to-use-a-smartphone-1461780160
======
goalieca
I'm finding myself closing social media accounts and leaving my phone at home
more and more often. Mainly, it helps me get through a boring day at work.
It's nice to have web radio when corporate firewalls exists.

I wonder what the rest of hackernews feels about this. It seems the whole tech
economy is switching towards services that are firmly placed in mobile
computing.

~~~
teslabox
I took the gmail client off my phone, for various reasons. One was that I
wouldn't write people back after reading their email on the phone, and it'd be
a few days. I'm cutting back on my Facebook time too, trying to limit that to
a full size computer.

I ought to do something about this site... ;)

